# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  That Time Green Arrow Choked Out a Villain Who Doesn't Need to Breathe

## CBR News

In the latest spotlight on "bad" superhero fights, CSBG looks at when Green Arrow won a fight by choking a villain who doesn't need to breathe.



_Full article here._

----------

